# Replacing car radio NISSAN NOTE 2010



## Giodek (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello, someone can tell me if it is possible to install on my Nissan NOTE 2010 the car stereo Nissan AGC-0071RF?
The original radio have code AGC-0070RF.
I would be very glad if you could give me some expert fre directions if AGC-0071RF can be mounted without losing the original features such as steering wheel controls and other functions.
Waiting for an answer I extend a cordial greeting to all of you.


----------

